# rash on elbows



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

For the past month Sadie has had a rash on both her elbows. At first it was looking like dry skin, with the fur over it turned red. I bought an elbow cream for dogs, thinking it would help, but now I can see what looks like multiple bug bites in a cluster on both her elbows. The skin is red and bumpy, still the fur is red tinted over the rash. I never see her go after the area, she is not itchy, and has no other changes in health or behavior. I'm going to make a vet appt, but until I can get her in does anyone have any thoughts on what this is and what I can do about it?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder if she can have a staph infection. It is good that you are taking her to the vet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did this suddenly happen or have you just noticed it? <- Only reason why I ask is goldens who lie on hard floors a lot might get like a callous type thingy on their elbows. The skin will be kinda bumpy and either warm and soft feeling or dry and scaley (depends on whether you start getting them to sleep on a mattress or cushion). 

All our dogs got it because they preferred to sleep on the cold tile floor in my room. 

It wouldn't appear overnight though - it's something that gets worse or develops over time.


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

Megora said:


> Did this suddenly happen or have you just noticed it? <- Only reason why I ask is goldens who lie on hard floors a lot might get like a callous type thingy on their elbows. The skin will be kinda bumpy and either warm and soft feeling or dry and scaley (depends on whether you start getting them to sleep on a mattress or cushion).
> 
> All our dogs got it because they preferred to sleep on the cold tile floor in my room.
> 
> It wouldn't appear overnight though - it's something that gets worse or develops over time.


 
I first noticed it after we got home from vacation (she stayed in a kennel). The area has grown in size on both elbows. It was dry and scaley before I started putting lotion on it, now it's red, bumpy and soft. She doesn't sleep on a hard floor, she uses her bed. I thought maybe it was a callous, that's why I didn't take her to the vet when I first noticed it a month ago. But it looks worse and the red area is fairly large now, about the size of a half dollar.


----------

